# Mongoose ? Why



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok ......yes I am new & I would like to know what is wrong with Mongoose Bikes.. I read one post were the poster talked about his NIB Mongoose XR 200 and got basked....... now I am sure that his mouth had something to do with the bashing.....and calling some "Bike snobs"
But as I look for a bike for myself I see Mongoose bike going for 3k or better :eekster: some will drop that much for a bike but not myself... I have really looked at the mongoose line yes wallyworld and from online retailers......

SO why the hate?..... for someone that wants to ride to work and some dirt trails no jumps or riding 60 mph is mongoose really that bad for 300 bucks?


O.C.:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

The Mongoose sold @ walmart , (known as a walgoose) is a far different creature than those sold @ your LBS . The walgoose has a disclaimer that states among other things , not to be ridden off pavement . Dosent inspire alot of confidence does it ?


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

LMAO no I would say not in the least but is that like "Caution Hot Coffee" from McDonalds?.........so a wally world Mongoose is not the Mongoose as in a LBS.....ok


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Trust us. They're not the same bikes. But whatever...ignorance is bliss.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Walgoose is owned by Pacific Bicycles, The same company that owns Cannondale, Schwinn, Next, ect they pretty much have the right to put a name on any frame they make on the lower end of things. On the other end of the spectrum their higher end of things it's a different story. Yes Mongoose still makes higher end stuff. But their name has been "bastardized" by the fact that 90%ish of the bikes sold under that make is sold @ Wally's and assembled by the same kid that just put together a $100 leather recliner.....


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Orangechilly said:


> LMAO no I would say not in the least but is that like "Caution Hot Coffee" from McDonalds?


no, it says that because they're not made to be ridden offroad.

they're bad bikes, period. even for the casual rider who IS going to ride it on pavement every once in a while, even they're better off with a nice used trek or something for 100 bucks than a 45lbs full suspension pile of junk from walmart.

they're not good for beginners, not good for people on budgets. its not snobbery. a lot of us get that some people only want to spend 100 bucks on a bike, and thats totally fine. whatever gets you out riding! but even at that price point, its still a bad option.

in all the walgoose threads, no ones really looking down on anyone, just trying to genuinely offer advice to get the person something better for the same price.


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

s0ckeyeus said:


> Trust us. They're not the same bikes. But whatever...ignorance is bliss.


Whoa back up buddy, I am here asking, not bashing.......

but I am not looking for advice Like mom or dad would give "because I said so! so don't do it"

If they are crap then they are crap right now going through a divorce with child support for two kids... yes that is my price range for sure..... but what do I know about Bikes? Nothing that is why I am here but saying what you said makes you sound like an asshat:nono: and if you have no useful info then please move along....If you do please stay and inform me. :thumbsup:

O.C.


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

I think the mods should really look into including the words Mongoose, and Walmart with that other list of words(like ****, ******, *******, and *****)
This forum would be a much more pleasant place:thumbsup:


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

JPark said:


> I think the mods should really look into including the words Mongoose, and Walmart with that other list of words(like ****, ******, *******, and *****)
> This forum would be a much more pleasant place:thumbsup:


Now that is ****ing funny!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

The OP would IMHO be much better off spending his money on a used bike on Craigs List or the local ads . Almost any bike from a major maker is a better value , and will last much longer . Shop around and be paitent , meanwhile ask questions and do your research . Feel free to ask here , alot of knowledge here on the board .


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> The OP would IMHO be much better off spending his money on a used bike on Craigs List or the local ads . Almost any bike from a major maker is a better value , and will last much longer . Shop around and be paitent , meanwhile ask questions and do your research . Feel free to ask here , alot of knowledge here on the board .


I agree, I have lurked on a few forums and found this the best IMO...... my problem is I live in a small town and the CL is nothing....so when I search larger cities most don't want to ship. I have found I think some of the bikes your talking about on ebay.. the other thing I was told by someone at a LBS.... that maybe I should think about building a bike, I could get the better parts as I have the money and I do build hot rods, anay thoughts on that?

O.C.


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh and if you would what Brand should I steer towards...so I don.t get something close to the mongoose.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

FYI (all in topic) - Pacific/Dorel does NOT own Next - that is a Dynacraft brand, which in my opinion makes it even lower than a Walgoose.

To find good brands do this - back up to the main forum page (that lists all the forums) and scroll down to the set for bike mfgrs. They are all good, imo (except Schwinn-Mongoose). Buying sight-unseen (eBay or CL w/shipping) is tough- I recommend Googling bike shops within a manageable drive from you- get an idea of what brands they have.

Good starter bikes (IMO) include the Specialized Hardrock, Giant Boulder, Fuji Nevada, Haro Flightline, Gary Fisher Mako, and others that escape me right now. Check out bikes on bikepedia.com - you can get a good idea about the specs without a sales pitch.

Bikesdirect.com sells affordable bikes thru the web under the Motobecane, Dawes(?), and Windsor brands - they are priced competitively, but I can't vouch for the overall quality (although some on here will).


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

I've built 5 bikes and I'm on my 6th right now. Sometimes it will drive you nuts but it's well worth it if you know what you're doing. All parts don't fit on all bikes so make sure you do the research before you buy all the parts. And your garage tools won't be enough, you will need to buy a bunch of bike specific tools so prepare to spend a bunch.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

call every bike shop you'd be willing to drive to and ask about used bikes. many sell used stuff, and they will generally stand behind it to some extent, and would certainly help you with sizing etc.


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

Sweet thanks Everyone!.......... now I think my last Question is can I down the road upgrade parts on these bikes or do I have to buy another bike?

O.C.




*Edited


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

like this one?

Pratically Brand New Mens Trek bike 3900
olive green color
wheel size 26"
mens 21"
orginally $339.95
Asking $240
only road a few times around the block...
has been kept indoors
EXCELLENT condition


----------



## momosgarage (Jan 11, 2010)

> I think the mods should really look into including the words Mongoose, and Walmart with that other list of words(like ****, ******, *******, and *****)
> This forum would be a much more pleasant place


Maybe there should be a Wallygoose sticky thread in the beginner section in addtion to the sticky department store, or maybe its own forum. I think having its own forum is best. That way if someone starts a Wallygose thread a mod can just move it and keep it from "cluttering" the beginner forum. Either way, questions about these bikes come up so frequently that something friendly must be done to keep the "experts" from getting frustrated and also keep newbies from being scared away by what they think are "elitists"



> If they are crap then they are crap right now going through a divorce with child support for two kids... yes that is my price range for sure..... but what do I know about Bikes? Nothing that is why I am here but saying what you said makes you sound like an asshat


I asked about these bikes too but under much different pretenses and a totally different intended use. I had no intention of riding one. I just wanted some info on component quality and I still got stomped into the ground anyway. I am not sure if you'll get the answers you seek here. But be warned these are poor quality bikes and are esstially just a "Next" or "Roadmaster" quality bike with a mongoose sticker on it.

If you really must buy one, just get a beaten up one on craigslist for a song. You will see that it rides poorly and be glad you didn't spend $300. But like others have said, do some research and get a used vintage trek off craigslist.


----------



## momosgarage (Jan 11, 2010)

> have found I think some of the bikes your talking about on ebay.. the other thing I was told by someone at a LBS.... that maybe I should think about building a bike, I could get the better parts as I have the money and I do build hot rods, anay thoughts on that?


Sadly you will need dedicated bike tools that aren't nearly as sturdy as what you are used too and will seem inflated in price.



> I've built 5 bikes and I'm on my 6th right now. Sometimes it will drive you nuts but it's well worth it if you know what you're doing. All parts don't fit on all bikes so make sure you do the research before you buy all the parts. And your garage tools won't be enough, you will need to buy a bunch of bike specific tools so prepare to spend a bunch


If he has thousands of dollars of real tools, I think needing to buy dedicated bike tools is really going to cheeze him off. He is better off starting with something used and already built, then taking it in for a tune up


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

> Maybe there should be a Wallygoose sticky thread in the beginner section in addtion to the sticky department store, or maybe its own forum. I think having its own forum is best. That way if someone starts a Wallygose thread a mod can just move it and keep it from "cluttering" the beginner forum. Either way, questions about these bikes come up so frequently that something friendly must be done to keep the "experts" from getting frustrated and also keep newbies from being scared away by what they think are "elitists"


My post was meant as a joke(mostly), even the OP got that.
BTW there is actually both a sticky in this forum, and a dedicated Mongoose forum


----------



## momosgarage (Jan 11, 2010)

> My post was meant as a joke(mostly), even the OP got that.
> BTW there is actually both a sticky in this forum, and a dedicated Mongoose forum


But Wallygoose posters don't go there first, they go to the Beginners Corner.

I currently see stuff about the LBS Mongooses on that forum.

I said besides the "beginner depatment store bikes" thread (I meant in addition to it)


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

momosgarge said:


> But Wallygoose posters don't go there first, they go to the Beginners Corner.
> 
> I currently see stuff about the LBS Mongooses on that forum.
> 
> I said besides the "beginner depatment store bikes" thread (I meant in addition to it)


I don't know why you edited your post, you were right. I missed the part in your other post where you mentioned the sticky, my bad:thumbsup:

You are also correct that beginners will not go to the Mongoose sub-forum.

I do, however, think the subject is very well covered in the sticky(even in Greggs first post)

Perhaps they should change the name of the sticky to "Walgoose", though I still like my idea better


----------



## momosgarage (Jan 11, 2010)

> I do, however, think the subject is very well covered in the sticky(even in Greggs first post)


Sort of. The thread is long, they won't read it all. The last post is from July 2009, so they will think to themselves "those were the older models from 2009 and before, I am buying **** model and its different with better parts because **** says so"

Some people actually think products always get better over time due to customer feedback and complaints. What they don't realize is that it only happens for higer end products, not the lower to midrange stuff and especially not stuff sold at Walmart.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Orangechilly said:


> LMAO no I would say not in the least but is that like "Caution Hot Coffee" from McDonalds?.........so a wally world Mongoose is not the Mongoose as in a LBS.....ok


If you look at the symbols on the head tube of a mongoose bike.... you will see that the wally world ones have a cartoon looking mongoose as the symbol and the LBS ones have mirrored M's. There is a HUGE diffrence between a LBS goose and a Walfart goose. The trek 3900 you talk about later in the thread is a pretty good bike. Its what i bought my wife when she wanted to get started. It very light and if it fits you correctly, would last a coulple years with no problems.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

No need to get fired up over a topic that has been thoroughly covered on down to the most minute detail here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=30921

The tragedy about dept/ store bikes is that countless potential riders get lured in by the prices then either end up giving up on the sport entirely or getting hurt as a result.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

momosgarge said:


> If he has thousands of dollars of real tools, I think needing to buy dedicated bike tools is really going to cheeze him off. He is better off starting with something used and already built, then taking it in for a tune up


I was only responding to what he suggested for himself:

*Orangechilly -
"maybe I should think about building a bike, I could get the better parts as I have the money and I do build hot rods, anay thoughts on that?"*

But I will reiterate...I believe building a bike is well worth it especially if you're hands-on. I think a bike that you built has more sentimental values since you've put your sweat and sometimes blood in to it.

Also...if he carefully shops for bike-specific tools, most likely he'll be spending roughly $150. I think I've spent less.
Other than bike-specific tools, you only need an adjustable wrench (large), allenkey set, pliers (because you always need pliers), Philips screwdriver, flat screwdriver, Mallet, cutter, crimper...I might have left one or two tools out...but that about covers it.

Anyways...to each...


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello. Captain Obvious here dropping in to provide insight into the wonderful product that is the Walmart bicycle. 

Wandering down the aisles of Walmart going past the bedding and hardware department, you start to pick up the descript scent of cheap rubber and then you come into the bicycle area. 

Looking at the "mountain bikes" they have on the racks, two things are common no matter what Walmart you puruse these products. 

1) The labels on each of those "mountain bikes" states: "Not for off road use".
2) The bicycles are always in the Toy Department.

The only difference between a Walgoose and a hot wheel? Size.


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

momosgarge said:


> But Wallygoose posters don't go there first, they go to the Beginners Corner.
> 
> I currently see stuff about the LBS Mongooses on that forum.
> 
> I said besides the "beginner depatment store bikes" thread (I meant in addition to it)


Well of course not, lolol Beginner means Beginner....so I go there :skep: lol


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

Lawson Raider said:


> Hello. Captain Obvious here dropping in to provide insight into the wonderful product that is the Walmart bicycle.
> 
> Wandering down the aisles of Walmart going past the bedding and hardware department, you start to pick up the descript scent of cheap rubber and then you come into the bicycle area.
> 
> ...


Gotta Love a smart ass:thumbsup:


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcome to MTBR:thumbsup:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Lawson Raider said:


> The only difference between a Walgoose and a hot wheel? Size.


Best Analogy yet.................:thumbsup:


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

How about this one? but shipping is a *****

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fuji-Thrill-Mou...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item27aff87916


----------



## jarHunter (Mar 20, 2009)

http://next-bike.com/

lol


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Orangechilly said:


> How about this one? but shipping is a *****
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fuji-Thrill-Mou...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item27aff87916


That bike will not fit well for anyone less than 6'3" tall .


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

jarHunter said:


> http://next-bike.com/
> 
> lol


lol

Hey maybe you can get this one 









and I will get this one 









and we can go riding


----------



## jarHunter (Mar 20, 2009)

Lawson Raider said:


> Hello. Captain Obvious here dropping in to provide insight into the wonderful product that is the Walmart bicycle.
> 
> Wandering down the aisles of Walmart going past the bedding and hardware department, you start to pick up the descript scent of cheap rubber and then you come into the bicycle area.
> 
> ...


http://www.dynacraftbikes.com/brands.php

that was no analogy


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Orangechilly said:


> lol
> 
> Hey maybe you can get this one
> 
> ...


Perfect for the family!

Says nuttin about riding off road!

There its settled!:thumbsup:


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

ae111black said:


> Perfect for the family!
> 
> Says nuttin about riding off road!
> 
> There its settled!:thumbsup:


LMAO true


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

Lawson Raider said:


> Hello. Captain Obvious here dropping in to provide insight into the wonderful product that is the Walmart bicycle.
> 
> Size.


Is this really you?


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

The eBayer says that bike will easily fit someone who is 5'10.

That eBayer is a dirty liar.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Orangechilly said:


> like this one?
> 
> Pratically Brand New Mens Trek bike 3900
> olive green color
> ...


This.

If you are wanting to go biking on a budget, keeping chasing down ads like this.

If you find one that is legit, as in the bike is as described, and not in a torn up condition, and you ride it and it fits you well, then you will be miles ahead of the game.

Better to go that route than plunking down 179 bux on a walgoose.

I know you said small town with limited resources, but keep looking, something will come up.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Orangechilly said:


> Whoa back up buddy, I am here asking, not bashing.......
> 
> but I am not looking for advice Like mom or dad would give "because I said so! so don't do it"
> 
> ...


My bad, I misread your first posts. I thought _you _were being an a-hole, when you weren't really.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Orangechilly said:


> like this one?
> 
> Pratically Brand New Mens Trek bike 3900
> olive green color
> ...


This might be a bit big, unless you're tall. I'm about 6'1 and ride a 19 inch frame.


----------



## momosgarage (Jan 11, 2010)

> Also...if he carefully shops for bike-specific tools, most likely he'll be spending roughly $150. I think I've spent less.


I don't mean just cost, I also mean frustration. Two things off the top of my head that will really make him mad if he doesn't have dedicated bike tools laying around, is the crank puller and freewheel removers. Imagine he starts on what looks like an easy couple hour job one Saturday becasue he has a full garage of tools that can be used for home building to car repair. Then all of a sudden he needs a crank puller and a freewheel remover (model FR-1 to infinity) that can't be purchased at a hardware store with good open hours. He has to drive to the nearest bike store to buy two things that in reality shouldn't exist in the world of tools and he's out $50, gas and time (also might find out its the wrong kind of freewheel remover. Also if he really knows about tools there is no way to justify the price of crankpullers and freewheel removers.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

momosgarge said:


> I don't mean just cost, I also mean frustration. Two things off the top of my head that will really make him mad if he doesn't have dedicated bike tools laying around, is the crank puller and freewheel removers. Imagine he starts on what looks like an easy couple hour job one Saturday becasue he has a full garage of tools that can be used for home building to car repair. Then all of a sudden he needs a crank puller and a freewheel remover (model FR-1 to infinity) that can't be purchased at a hardware store with good open hours. He has to drive to the nearest bike store to buy two things that in reality shouldn't exist in the world of tools and he's out $50, gas and time (also might find out its the wrong kind of freewheel remover. Also if he really knows about tools there is no way to justify the price of crankpullers and freewheel removers.


Bah! He'll be fine. As long as he's not an idiot like myself, he'll know to look up exactly what he needs for the frame that he has and order all the parts and tools ahead of time. :thumbsup:


----------



## momosgarage (Jan 11, 2010)

> Bah! He'll be fine. As long as he's not an idiot like myself, he'll know to look up exactly what he needs for the frame that he has and order all the parts and tools ahead of time.


Then you must not know many mechanic or contractor types. I don't want to pidget hole the guy with stereo types, but my family is full of the both of the above. Typical scenario: start the project, find out you don't have something, drive around town trying to get it.

If its not in town.... On a calm minded day they would order the part and wait. On a hot headed day they would try to do it anyway and either be marginally successful or break something.

Also, once they finally got the dedicated tool they would likely complain about the price/quality. Which I believe to be a legitimate gripe.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

momosgarge said:


> Then you must not know many mechanic or contractor types. I don't want to pidget hole the guy with stereo types, but my family is full of the both of the above. Typical scenario: start the project, find out you don't have something, drive around town trying to get it.
> 
> If its not in town.... On a calm minded day they would order the part and wait. On a hot headed day they would try to do it anyway and either be marginally successful or break something.
> 
> Also, once they finally got the dedicated tool they would likely complain about the price/quality. Which I believe to be a legitimate gripe.


Well, you gotta start somewhere.

That's what it's all about, man. I have already gone through the steps and because of that, I can order exactly what I need ahead of time and build a bike in 2 hours or less(a little more if you need to do some manual cutting).

Some people like it, some people don't...

btw...my brother-in-law is a mechanic and I know what you mean. But even that in itself isn't a completely bad thing.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I think height is irrelevant. Would not inseem be more important? Maybe the seller is 5ft 10in with a 34in inseam.


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

s0ckeyeus said:


> My bad, I misread your first posts. I thought _you _were being an a-hole, when you weren't really.


thanks man and no worries:thumbsup:


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

So this is what I have learned:

No walmart:nono: 
Buy a used bike and (upgrade parts?)

Or

Build one myself but the tools cost and they aren't the tools I would use to work on a rat rod:nono: 

LOL

so is there a place on this site or another that says I need this big of bike if I am 5-11 300# with a 31 inseam?

SO I know what to start looking for...


See you guys aren't snobbish, Snobbery or Snobby at all........ one just has to come correct and ask correct......... shoot you all are a bunch of ***** cats  thanks for the help guys


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> The Mongoose sold @ walmart , (known as a walgoose) is a far different creature than those sold @ your LBS . The walgoose has a disclaimer that states among other things , not to be ridden off pavement . Dosent inspire alot of confidence does it ?


Agreed. The low end bikes of the Mongoose name are crap. Upper end LBS Mongoose bikes = cool.

But I've read all the post below and have seen that all of that has already been said and more.... just wanted to throw my 0.02 in the pot


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Orangechilly said:


> So this is what I have learned:
> 
> No walmart:nono:
> Buy a used bike and (upgrade parts?)
> ...


:yikes: :rockon:

right off the bat for your height you should need a 18-19" frame this should get you in the ballpark. Sence you are planning on building off a used bike I'd take it down to an LBS and have them help you size it for you (seat height stem length bar width etc etc....) for your money get a hardtail with a nice fork preferably a Rock Shox or Fox W/32mm stanchion tubes they should be stout enough for your weight. And I'd go with a reputable brand (Spec, Trek, Giant) and you should be fine! (another hint) find one already speced w/ disks (save you some money later)


----------



## kukulkan (Aug 31, 2009)

My .02 cents here i bought a wallygoose in august it was an XT 75 or something like that after fighting to get everything set to ride it mmmmm I was so pissed off , returned it next day I went to my LBS bought an Entry level Haro flighline one for 299 and what a diff So one more opinion NO WALLYGOOSE stay away. 300 will get you something better and I believed that is your budget


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

Someone said something about buying a frame.....what about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290411882982


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Orangechilly said:


> Someone said something about buying a frame.....what about this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290411882982


Many , many isues with broken rear triangles with these , I would pass IMHO .


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

ok........ I will keep looking...


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

this one?

http://eugene.craigslist.org/bik/1636225943.html

lol


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

So did you decide on doing a build?

Ultimately, you won't be saving much money...but you will be getting exactly what you want on the bike.

How much do you want to put in to your build?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Orangechilly said:


> this one?
> 
> http://eugene.craigslist.org/bik/1636225943.html
> 
> lol


Its a good deal if :

It fits , it looks like it may be small .

Its in good condition , no stripped threads , no dents etc.


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

Really Capt. I don't know. I am looking for both we are dead at work tonight besides a banquet and those are always easy so I have to time to surf some.....

thing is I just found out they are taking 55% of my pay check for my child support for my sons........ which means I am screwed guess I have to to pay for her cheating and now her BF to live in my house .......lol I am so ****ed it is funny .......I think..... and with them taking that much cash I won't have the cash I need to drive to pick my kids up....which is all I really want for now... not to get too personal.

so I was thinking to just wait two weeks and drop the hammer on a used 600. bike...... If I just buy it then I can get riding right away...and I can upgrade stuff....good way to lose weight right? which is what I want....it is hard being a Chef.....Ever heard of a good skinny Chef? LMAO


----------



## bowhuntermac (Jun 24, 2009)

When I got into Mtn biking a few years ago, I had NO CLUE what I was doing, had never even set foot into an LBS and wish like heck I had known about this site first.
I screwed up and bought a Wal-goose that looked cool. Didnt know about sizing, etc. Im 6'2, 245 and that thing didnt stand a chance. Rode bad with my big ass on it, bottom the shocks on the slightest bump and the caliper brakes when wet were about as good at stopping the bike as pytting me feet down and draggiing.
I then moved to Fruita Co. and realized that I hade made a major eff up. I talked wifey into letting me put aside a little cash for a couple months to get a "real" bike. Saved up a grand went shopping. Wound up with a Rockhopper Pro, that was actually the right size, adjusted to me, etc. and it was night and day. I had damn near quit riding over the experience on the Wal-Goose and once I got on a real mtn. bike I got HOOKED.
Have a 2010 Pitch Pro now that I am waiting to demolish just as soon as my shoulder heals!


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

bowhuntermac said:


> When I got into Mtn biking a few years ago, I had NO CLUE what I was doing, had never even set foot into an LBS and wish like heck I had known about this site first.
> I screwed up and bought a Wal-goose that looked cool. Didnt know about sizing, etc. Im 6'2, 245 and that thing didnt stand a chance. Rode bad with my big ass on it, bottom the shocks on the slightest bump and the caliper brakes when wet were about as good at stopping the bike as pytting me feet down and draggiing.
> I then moved to Fruita Co. and realized that I hade made a major eff up. I talked wifey into letting me put aside a little cash for a couple months to get a "real" bike. Saved up a grand went shopping. Wound up with a Rockhopper Pro, that was actually the right size, adjusted to me, etc. and it was night and day. I had damn near quit riding over the experience on the Wal-Goose and once I got on a real mtn. bike I got HOOKED.
> Have a 2010 Pitch Pro now that I am waiting to demolish just as soon as my shoulder heals!


Well I am where you were at, only I didn't drop the hammer and buy I almost did .....and man that walgoose do look good.....lol have the the right looking stuff for someone that does not know..... I am glad AI asked here first!! and even gladder for the help everyone has given...... We all were newbies at one point, at something........:thumbsup:


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Ah, sorry to hear that.

Seems like you have a lot going on. Perhaps just dropping the cash on a complete bike would be best.

Building a bike is great, but it will definitely not save you money even if you choose the parts carefully. Plus, there's always the chance that the build would take much longer than expected which can get annoying if you're in a hurry to ride.


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

Found these two...... big ass difference in price

http://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/1634670968.html

http://charleston.craigslist.org/bik/1639997725.html


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

captainjoon said:


> Ah, sorry to hear that.


Eh......... Facts of life Capt.... but I know God will take care of my Kids...and Myself..... I just have to wait on him......:madman: lol

but thank you very much..... and I figured MTB I could work out some aggression..... so I don't work it out on him! that is why I sold all my handguns off too:thumbsup: Momma didn't raise no dumdums.:nono:


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

well...I know people are skeptical about ebay, but I'll give you some suggestions:

If this ends at around $600, it will be a good deal (but it's already near $500 and there's 24 bidders so it will be difficult)
Gary Fisher Sugar 3


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

For new....I highly recommend this:

GT Peace 9r Multi

If you were planning on getting a size large on 26"....then a medium on 29er should fit you well.


----------



## bowhuntermac (Jun 24, 2009)

Knowing what I know now, if i were in your shoes, I would be checking the bike shops for a last years model hardrock or similar. A decent hardtail from a reputable manufacturer purchased at a bike shop with good service would be a lot better deal than an iffy FS bike bought online with no service, etc.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Gary Fisher Rig 29er Single Speed


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

so then this is a good deal:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bik/1634614047.html


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

bowhuntermac said:


> Knowing what I know now, if i were in your shoes, I would be checking the bike shops for a last years model hardrock or similar. A decent hardtail from a reputable manufacturer purchased at a bike shop with good service would be a lot better deal than an iffy FS bike bought online with no service, etc.


I agree.

But there will be times where you won't be able to find anything you want at your LBS.

Orangechilly - if you haven't already, check out your LBS to see what they offer...But I do highly recommend the GT Peace 29er. It isn't one of the lightest of bikes but it has a lot going for it and it gets a lot of raving reviews.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Orangechilly said:


> so then this is a good deal:
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bik/1634614047.html


Component wise, that one lacks a bit. I'm not too sure about the bomber z3 shock, but the Rock Shox Duke on the ebay bike was a good mid-range fork. Also has more travel 100mm vs 80mm.

Also, the CL one has V-brakes...the ebay one has hydraulic disc brakes.

Since other components are not listed on the CL one, you can't compare everything but it seems that the ebay one is fairly well equipped at least.


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok thanks guys, I mite drive up there Sunday if they are open.


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

ok I understand I think LOL


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

I can't even tell you how disheartening it is when someone on a Walgoosethinks they have "the same kind of bike dude!" No moron, I have a Mongoose... you have a 40 pound P.O.S. that will fall apart the moment you try to hop up a curb for the first time.


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

dexetr30 said:


> I can't even tell you how disheartening it is when someone on a Walgoosethinks they have "the same kind of bike dude!" No moron, I have a Mongoose... you have a 40 pound P.O.S. that will fall apart the moment you try to hop up a curb for the first time.


Well when you don't know, you don't know...........smoke and butter both were great at one point right? You should educated the masses. lol

and I thought they looked cool as **** to

























$449.00
Was: $497.00

26" DH Team Dual-Suspension Mountain Bike
With the mongoose DH Team Dual-Suspension Mountain Bike, downhill riding never felt so good. Handle any terrain in style with a dual-suspension aluminum frame, 24-speed trigger shifters and custom camo wheels. This aggressive bike shows the bumps in the road who's boss, once and for all!

* Frame: 4-Bar alloy dual-suspension hydro-form
* Rear Shock:Coil spring, adjustable
* Fork:Rock Shox Dart1 suspension fork, 100mm
* Shifters:24-speed SRAM SX4 Trigger Shifter system
* Stem:31.8 Ahead Stem
* Handlebars: Carbon wrap Fat Bars, 31.8
* Crank Set:Suntour XR 24/34/43
* Front Derailleur:Suntour
* Rear Derailleur:SRAM SX4
* BrakesroMax mechanical dual disc
* Wheels:26" Star "Speed" disc rims with camo, 32H
* Tires:Mongoose DH 26" x 2.35"
* Pedals:Mongoose Alloy platform
* Seat:Mongoose DH saddle with camo print, quick release

Speeds: 24 Speed
Suspension: Dual
Frame: Alloy dual suspension hydro-form
Bike Type: Mountain Bikes
Brake Type: ProMax mechanical dual disc
Assembly Required: Yes
Gender: Men
Model No.: R4784WMA
Shipping Weight (in pounds): 46.0
Product in Inches (L x W x H): 65.9 x 16.1 x 37.8
Assembled in Country of Origin: Imported
Origin of Components: Imported
Wal-Mart No.: 000751581


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

I liked the last one lol


----------



## bowhuntermac (Jun 24, 2009)

I actually have a friend who has the last one...it is NOT a climber...they sell it as a DH bike..that Dart 1 would get blasted the first time it hit a real downhill run...


----------



## matt1976 (Sep 9, 2007)

captainjoon said:


> For new....I highly recommend this:
> 
> GT Peace 9r Multi
> 
> If you were planning on getting a size large on 26"....then a medium on 29er should fit you well.


+1

OP, trying to put myself in your position, and from the riding you described, I would go with something like this. As your riding progresses you can save money and add a suspension fork later. Plus Performance will regularly have 10-20% off specials and if you are a member you'll get 10% back which you can use for your helmet, hydration etc. IMHO a good option, especially if you find one within driving distance. Good luck.

Matt


----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

One Pivot said:


> no, it says that because they're not made to be ridden offroad.
> 
> they're bad bikes, period. even for the casual rider who IS going to ride it on pavement every once in a while, even they're better off with a nice used trek or something for 100 bucks than a 45lbs full suspension pile of junk from walmart.
> 
> ...


Walgooses target schwinns, and other dept. store bikes are of course not the quality of what you find for double or FAR more in the bike shops. you get what you pay for. buy it nice or buy it twice. the sayings go on and on. getting a used bike is a better idea than a new dept. store bike. BUT like you said, anything that gets people out riding.... those disclaimers are in place for a variety of reasons,the biggest is to cover their butts in case of lawsuits. mostly because the suspension forks/steer tubes aren't strong enough for landing jumps, big hits or other harsher trail conditions you might find. its the weakest link on those bikes. my point is, they arent that bad for folks who want to ride on paved paths with thier kids, but.... there is the occasional flame, or tearing into, of folks who dont know any better, getting into the sport, and being excited over thier serious-looking "mountain bike" which honestly, could turn them off to the mountain bike community, and hurts our sport more than them having to realize that a dept. store bike isnt going to do it for them. the other side of that coin is, they can try out the sport for a minimal investment... then they come here and say "looking for a new bike"...
this is evident from this very thread in question, someone is confused over why would someone be bashing a person for buying a mongoose??? well, the answer is more complicated than the other thread could handle, even though the point of that thread SHOULD have become to help folks understand the difference in a walgoose and a mongoose.... there was personal bashing, etc.. so, thats the issue.... 
as a side note: the reason mongoose gives lots more bang for the buck is BECAUSE of the sales of those walgooses, schwinns, nexts, and pacifics.... the profit margins on those bikes is BIG because of the quantity sold... so, thats why your 2000 dollar mongooses align with more expensive bikes when you look at the component groups. the walgooses benefit us as well as hurt us.


----------



## Specialized die hard (Feb 9, 2010)

I would take a look @ mtbr classifieds or any local classiffieds, I got my full suspension with high end components for only 750 cash. Take a look a round and you might just find a deal.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

BigSharks said:


> To find good brands do this - back up to the main forum page (that lists all the forums) and scroll down to the set for bike mfgrs. They are all good, imo (except Schwinn-*Mongoose*).


I know everyone has an opinion. What's your opinion of this, if I may ask?










Schwinn used to be a solid bike builder and marketer, hence the forum for the brand. Not so much any more, though.


----------



## strauchfx (Jan 30, 2010)

Orangechilly said:


> Whoa back up buddy, I am here asking, not bashing.......
> 
> but I am not looking for advice Like mom or dad would give "because I said so! so don't do it"
> 
> ...


A friend of mine bought a walgoose once, we went riding about 2 hours later. His Walgoose lasted about 45 minutes until he got so frustrated with the chain skipping, bars bending, and the fact it weighs as much as a tank, that he pushed it home and got his old bmx bike instead.

But by all means, buy one.


----------



## Orangechilly (Mar 11, 2010)

Iridethedirt said:


> Walgooses target schwinns, and other dept. store bikes are of course not the quality of what you find for double or FAR more in the bike shops. you get what you pay for. buy it nice or buy it twice. the sayings go on and on. getting a used bike is a better idea than a new dept. store bike. BUT like you said, anything that gets people out riding.... those disclaimers are in place for a variety of reasons,the biggest is to cover their butts in case of lawsuits. mostly because the suspension forks/steer tubes aren't strong enough for landing jumps, big hits or other harsher trail conditions you might find. its the weakest link on those bikes. my point is, they arent that bad for folks who want to ride on paved paths with thier kids, but.... there is the occasional flame, or tearing into, of folks who dont know any better, getting into the sport, and being excited over thier serious-looking "mountain bike" which honestly, could turn them off to the mountain bike community, and hurts our sport more than them having to realize that a dept. store bike isnt going to do it for them. the other side of that coin is, they can try out the sport for a minimal investment... then they come here and say "looking for a new bike"...
> this is evident from this very thread in question, someone is confused over why would someone be bashing a person for buying a mongoose??? well, the answer is more complicated than the other thread could handle, even though the point of that thread SHOULD have become to help folks understand the difference in a walgoose and a mongoose.... there was personal bashing, etc.. so, thats the issue....
> as a side note: the reason mongoose gives lots more bang for the buck is BECAUSE of the sales of those walgooses, schwinns, nexts, and pacifics.... the profit margins on those bikes is BIG because of the quantity sold... so, thats why your 2000 dollar mongooses align with more expensive bikes when you look at the component groups. the walgooses benefit us as well as hurt us.


Well put man


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

captainjoon said:


> For new....I highly recommend this:
> 
> GT Peace 9r Multi
> 
> *If you were planning on getting a size large on 26"....then a medium on 29er should fit you well*.


this is totally not the case. most brands size almost exactly the same on 26 v 29 bikes. if you're 6 feet tall you should probably be on a 19 or L for most brands regardless of wheel size.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

markf said:


> this is totally not the case. most brands size almost exactly the same on 26 v 29 bikes. if you're 6 feet tall you should probably be on a 19 or L for most brands regardless of wheel size.


Yep , tis the truth . :thumbsup:


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

momosgarge said:


> Maybe there should be a Wallygoose sticky thread in the beginner section in addtion to the sticky department store, or maybe its own forum. I think having its own forum is best. That way if someone starts a Wallygose thread a mod can just move it and keep it from "cluttering" the beginner forum. Either way, questions about these bikes come up so frequently that something friendly must be done to keep the "experts" from getting frustrated and also keep newbies from being scared away by what they think are "elitists"
> 
> I asked about these bikes too but under much different pretenses and a totally different intended use. I had no intention of riding one. I just wanted some info on component quality and I still got stomped into the ground anyway. I am not sure if you'll get the answers you seek here. But be warned these are poor quality bikes and are esstially just a "Next" or "Roadmaster" quality bike with a mongoose sticker on it.
> 
> If you really must buy one, just get a beaten up one on craigslist for a song. You will see that it rides poorly and be glad you didn't spend $300. But like others have said, do some research and get a used vintage trek off craigslist.


Here is the problem, a beginning rider does not know they ride poorly or what good suspension or a quality bike will be like, thus where the problem comes from and until they ride each bike side by side.

So as already stated, instead of everyone taking the snob approach, really that is what it sounds like, merely explain as best you can and guide people into a proper direction, And for those who do end up with a dept bike, rather than putting them down, accept them, get them into the sport, help them adjust the bike (adjusted the front derailer on a friends next last night) and keep them involved in the sport.
They can and do hold up find for minor riding, which is all a beginner should be doing anyhow. As for long term riding, as noted in the thread I originally started, it has to do with passion, many people by a walgoose bike and toss them aside, and many buy a quality bike thinking they are going to use it, dont, and it just sits and collects dust, be it for bragging rights, or again, because it simply was not a sport they really were interested in. 
So work on those things, and get people involved and help them along, dont put down there equipment, just say "hey, want to ride mine"? and bwam, they will eventually beg borrow or steal to move up.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Orangechilly said:


> How about this one? but shipping is a *****
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fuji-Thrill-Mou...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item27aff87916


Shipping is a ***** because the idiot is making up for the price of the bike on shipping. These type of people should die.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

Crap! Butter isn't good for me?! I'm screwed. I just had a stick for breakfast with a side of extra fatty bacon and half a pack of lucky stripes. lol Breakfast of champions!!!

I guess I'm lucky to have a LBS that actually deals with Mongoose less than 5 miles from home.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

markf said:


> this is totally not the case. most brands size almost exactly the same on 26 v 29 bikes. if you're 6 feet tall you should probably be on a 19 or L for most brands regardless of wheel size.


Hmmm, I ride a Large size BMC and Rocky Mountain but when I test rode the GF Rig, the large felt too big on me and the medium was a perfect fit.

I guess this depends on the brands as well but since they were such perfect fit, thought that it would be common.

Guess I may be wrong.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Having sold my Marin in a money crunch I wanted to get back on the trail, but refused to pay $600-700 for a bike with marginal components and a crap ass fork/suspension that really can make a or break a bikes performance. Needless to say to upgrading these parts with quality components at a later date will ultimately throw your budget way off, leaving you to feel like you should have just bought the pricier bike. So then I said, "I'll find something used", not! I could not find anything with disc brakes for a reasonable price. It was like I was being asked to pay them to ride their bike for the past year. Hey I could be wrong, but I still wasn't going to playing ball.
To make a long story short I bought a Tony Hawk Recruit for $256( Dyno Craft). I spent a day going around to all my LBS to compare components and price. The Recruit came with the same Crane Creek headset as the $3000 Trek Fuel Ex 9, essentially the same cranks and the exact same BB as a $800 Gary Fisher Piranha, had a better front and rear derailleur then a $700 DB Over Drive and was on par with the complete package that Trek was selling for $650 in the 4300. I kept coming back to the all Shimano equipped Recruit. They were not the best components, but serviceable and it would get me on the trail for far less. I clearly new that this bike was not going to be as refined as what I would find in my LBS and believe me it wasn't. What it was though, was a bike that was not wrapped and priced to pay for marketing. Here is the stock pic

Other then the bars, stem, post and saddle this bike was on par with any of the $600-$700 LBS bikes. Here are my up grades in this pic. 
1.	08 Revelation 426 u-turn dual air 130mm&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$200
2.	Ritchey WCS bars&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$24
3.	FSA Gravity stem&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$16
4.	Ritchey WCS post&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$23
5.	Sunline V-2 saddle&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$33
6. Avid BB7&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$80

The thing here to remember is that an entry level bike is a transitional bike, and should never be bought with the thought that you're really going to keep it. DSB bike are for families and children learning to ride. And by the way, when the Dyno Craft was all said and done it weight 26 lbs and I didn't even have $800 total invested in the year that I had it.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

*It Suxs....I like mine better.....*



Malibu412 said:


> I know everyone has an opinion. What's your opinion of this, if I may ask?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Just foolin' yours is cool too for a MONGOOSE


----------



## Brujo (Jan 21, 2010)

Ive had a few walgooses and schwinns, as well as some entry level Brand bikes, And one of my riding buddies, basically exclusively rides walgooses and schwinns. he doesnt own a car and he rides his bike everywhere he buys a department store bike and rides it until it breaks and then buys another, it seem he gets a new bike every 2 years.

from my experience, with wallgooses and wal.schwinns is that the hardtail schwinns are pretty good for the under $200, the walgooses are very poorly constructed.

i had a mongoose xr-250 where the frame cracked right at the suspention pivot point, basicallym if you must get a DPS get a hardtail. i also had a schwinn s-40 which was full suspension, bike had decent components and was sturdy for sure, but extremely heavy, then i got a schwinn frontier, by far the best of the DSB i have owned, it was kinda heavy but sturdy, and it was a lil small for me, so gave it to my friend, and bought a used Giant Boulder SE, id say the boulder and the schwinn frontier where about the same except the boulder fit me better, i had the boulder for a few years, then gave it to my brother, and bought a trek 3700, which was about the same as the boulder but had a better fork, i ended up selling the trek, and when bikeless for a while, until a friend gave me a 2000 trek 6500 which im rebuilding at the moment.

what i have to say is the LBS bikes i bought, came with a free set up and fitting, bike was ready to ride as i left the store, the DSB i had to go voer eary piece and make sure it was installed properly and fix errors in assembly, adjust the brakes and the derrailurres, and basically every part of the back so go over and make sure it was properly assembled. so at least in the lower price range, an lbs bike is $100 to $200 more for a "comparable" bike but you are gettina a set of components that work well together, proper fitment, better gear and brake cables, and the security that the back was assembled properly.

IMO id rather spend the extra money on an lbs bike.

if the bike is used, make sure it hasnt been abused, getting a used bike that may need a tune up or repairs, will end up costing as much as the new version of that bike so might be tter off buying it new


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

the next website brings the lulz


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Camshaft213 said:


> the next website brings the lulz


What's 'lulz'? I say the word out loud and I get a picture of a guy spassing out on the floor. 

The Blackcomb or w/e the name is reminds me of something from the old Transformers. :madman:


----------



## flying_J916 (Jul 8, 2011)

*walgoose*

i have to agree with everyone here. i bought one of these walgoose, with out educate myself first :madman: i absolutely hate this bike. if your looking to buy one of these bikes don't.. but at the same time its been bitter sweet for me... i have rediscover my love for cycling. that's all i want to do now. just with a way better bike :thumbsup:


----------



## regionnus rattis (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll throw in my $0.02 on this. I'm an oldster to most of you on this forum. I have two daughters in college and vet school who pooled together their money to buy me the Mongoose XR Comp for Father's Day. Having been a roadie all my life I had expressed interest in a mountain bike, so they thought that they would surprise me for Father's Day. I looked it up and they paid $379 for it (far more money than they really had) but I accepted it proudly. 

Knowing from where it came, I proceeded to check and tighten every bolt and nut from top to bottom, front to back. I adjusted all cables so it shifted smooth and brakes were tight. I also went and removed all the "fluff" like the decals all over it and required reflectors. But I did add bar-ends and went to a 1250# rear suspension spring instead of the 850# spring that came on the bike. The XCM fork has a little bit of preload adjustment so I maxed it out...it doesn't make that much of a difference.

The weight of it, at least balancing it on my bathroom scale, came in at 35 lbs., so it's definitely not a lightweight FS nor is it a tanker. I have ridden it on some bumpy trails with little chatter and it handled 12" drops without a problem or bottoming out the fork. The welds are more than adequate and consistent. The downside I see is the long stem required for the tubes to reach through the deep rims...probably need to switch to presta valves down the road. 

Of course I don't intend to race or hit DH trails with it. For me, it's for the exercise and getting out on some trails to ride...and this bike happens to be up to the task. 

So, had I went and bought myself a mountain bike, I would have done things differently. But, since it was a gift from my daughters, it's the best one I've gotten and I am proud to ride it.


----------



## Garace (Nov 23, 2021)

ae111black said:


> Walgoose is owned by Pacific Bicycles, The same company that owns Cannondale, Schwinn, Next, ect they pretty much have the right to put a name on any frame they make on the lower end of things. On the other end of the spectrum their higher end of things it's a different story. Yes Mongoose still makes higher end stuff. But their name has been "bastardized" by the fact that 90%ish of the bikes sold under that make is sold @ Wally's and assembled by the same kid that just put together a $100 leather recliner.....


who makes the bike shop mongooses.? When I called Mongoose a few days ago they said all their bikes are made by Pacific Cycle. I really dont understand Mongoose. They use the name Durel, Mongoose and Pacific Cycle interchangeably.


----------



## RETROROCKS (Sep 25, 2004)

Orangechilly said:


> Ok ......yes I am new & I would like to know what is wrong with Mongoose Bikes.. I read one post were the poster talked about his NIB Mongoose XR 200 and got basked....... now I am sure that his mouth had something to do with the bashing.....and calling some "Bike snobs"
> But as I look for a bike for myself I see Mongoose bike going for 3k or better :eekster: some will drop that much for a bike but not myself... I have really looked at the mongoose line yes wallyworld and from online retailers......
> 
> SO why the hate?..... for someone that wants to ride to work and some dirt trails no jumps or riding 60 mph is mongoose really that bad for 300 bucks?
> ...


How about 500$?? The Schwinn axum sold online is actually a real option. Its got plenty of reviews online and seems to hold up just fine.
And as your skills progress its worthy of afew upgrades.
Plus the red one looks schweet.


----------



## Pushes up hills (May 22, 2006)

RETROROCKS said:


> How about 500$?? The Schwinn axum sold online is actually a real option. Its got plenty of reviews online and seems to hold up just fine.
> And as your skills progress its worthy of afew upgrades.
> Plus the red one looks schweet.


You realize you replied to a post that is 12 years old, right?


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

AZ said:


> The Mongoose sold @ walmart , (known as a walgoose) is a far different creature than those sold @ your LBS . The walgoose has a disclaimer that states among other things , not to be ridden off pavement . Dosent inspire alot of confidence does it ?


Agree with what you're saying, but even supposedly decent entry level 'mountain' bikes sold at local bike shops that have a crap Suntour front fork have a sticker similar to this:











And we're not talking walmart prices on some of these bikes ($1000-$1500).

Full disclosure though, I rode the snot out of a (probably 2005ish?) GT Avalanche with that sticker on my coil suntour fork and never had a problem--12" - 24" drops, roots, rocks, fast descents etc. Might not have performed that great, but never failed me.

I don't weigh much, so that probably helped.


----------

